# Setup FTP in Tiger - how to make files not read only



## paulq (Sep 25, 2006)

We have a new large networked scanner that uses ftp to transfer the scanned files. 

The problem I'm having is that other users can see the listing of files that are transferred to the scan folder, but they are read-only and so cannot be previewed, opened or moved/copied.

I created a folder called "Scan Folder" in /users/my_username/Public and enabled FTP through System Preferences.  

The scanner's ftp client is configured to point to my ip address and to login using my user ID and password and dump into the "Scan Folder."

The scan folder's ownership & permissions are read & write for my account, for group - everyone and also for others.

However, the scanned files are always set to read only access for group -everyone and others - no access.

At this point, I have to manually change the ownership of the scanned files to read & write.  

Any suggestions to resolve this?
Should I create a generic user, or is there a way to utilize anonymous ftp?


----------



## simbalala (Sep 25, 2006)

TinkerTool System may be able to help. It has some nice features for automatically assigning permissions. I've never needed to use it for that but it looks like it will do what you need.

http://www.bresink.com/osx/TinkerToolSys.html


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 26, 2006)

Tiger's FTP is READ ONLY. What you need is a true FTP client like CyberDuck or Transmit. Also OS X is based on very strict user permission on every files. The TinkerTool  suggestion is very good.


----------



## barhar (Sep 26, 2006)

If I read the original post correctly (which is confusing to me), files from the scanner's scan folder are indeed sent (via the scanner's ftp client software) to your Mac's '~/Public/Scan Folder' folder; and, all you want is an automated process to change the permissions' of the received files (of the 'Scan Folder' folder).

If that above is correct; then ....

01. Copy (the three lines of code below)

try
 do shell script ("cd ~/Public/Scan\\ Folder; chmod 666 *")
end try

02. Launch (open, run) 'Script Editor' (in the '/Applications/AppleScript/' folder).
03. Paste ('Command v', the copied contents) into the 'Script Editor' window.
04. Select 'Script Editor's 'File, Save' menu item. A drop down 'Save' sheet will appear.
05. Click on the 'File Format:' pop up menu, and select the 'Application' menu item.
06. Enter a name for the 'AppleScript applet' - such as 'Scan Folder Permissions.app'. (the '.app' is already provided).
07. Select a destination for the applet, and click the 'Save' button.
08. Quit 'Script Editor'.

For easy access to the applet, drag the applet onto the 'Dock'.

-----

You could also / instead, create a Folder Action Script, and attach the script to the '~/Public/Scan Folder/' folder.


----------

